# Road's End Cemetery 2013



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

This will be the last year for Road's End so I wanted to get a good series of pictures from beginning to end. Seems like I never take any of the before photos so I'll try and get a progression from start to finish this year.

Here goes...









And here are some pictures before everything goes up. (Cemetery fence and signposts are already up though)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love watching your haunt go up. So many great scenes and details! I'll be sure to come out and check the progress in person. I was saddened to hear that this was the last year but completely understand. Road's End has been one of the iconic area haunts for years and it will be greatly missed by a lot of loyal fans, myself included. You have created so many great Halloween memories for so many hundreds of people. I have no doubt that you've inspired a lot of future haunters! Now about that pro haunt you and I were discussing...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The only problem with celebrating Halloween ourselves is we can't go see everyone else's way cool haunts in person.

That is one HUGE driveway you have, lewlew! Lots of space for things that go bump in the night


----------



## crazy xmas (Oct 12, 2013)

Cool pics your haunt looks great!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Progress being made despite the rain:

The corn fence is up around the back of the cemetery and the driveway. This sets the perimeter of the corn maze.

























The framing is almost done for the dark hallways, maze, and rooms that will be in the carport:










And the witch house is put together and set into place:









Tonight will be putting outthe cemetery stones and some work on scene steeing in the witch house. So much to do and can't wait to really get into the details of each room! More pics to follow!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love it! So much work but all worth it! I'll be out early next week to see it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

this is fun to watch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The corn fence is a great feature, and I love that witch shack!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It all looks good, can't wait to see what you do with the witch shack


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> It all looks good, can't wait to see what you do with the witch shack


The witch shack looks like a Hollywood movie set. The detail he puts into it is incredible!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Last year for Road's End?  Say it ain't so! 
Everything looks fantastic, as always.  Love the witch's shack!!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Any updates? How was the weather, the turnout and how about final pics? I really hope that your last year was your best ever!!!


.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We had a very successful night despite the rain and later on the WIND. Have to say I am very proud of our final/finale effort. Almost every room turned out the way I envisioned it (that NEVER happens)! Here are some of the photos from the final product. My apologies in that they are pulled from the video that I took and was hoping that they would be much clearer.

The full collection can be seen at: Halloween 2013 Photos by crawfordforester | Photobucket










































More to follow plus hopefully some video!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, skulls!:jol:

Can't go wrong with a graveyard


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Some more photos


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love all the skellies hanging out above and below the sign! You have some great stones and coffins!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Your haunt is so big it has a movie feel to it, nice job.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I look at these pics of this awesome haunt and think how sad so many people are going to be next year when they go to lewlew's house and it's not there. This was an epic display/walkthrough that I've had the pleasure of seeing on various occasions during set-up and break-down. This year I took some stuff out to Marks a couple days after Halloween and they were busy tearing down. Even then, you could see the scope of the detail and work that went into Road's End. Mark is a great haunter friend and he and I have had some good times on prop builds, and just talking shop over the years. Sad to see it come to an end buddy and hoping Road's End comes back to life in some form at some point. I'll miss the drive to Edinboro each October to see it but you know we'll be talking Halloween at some point every year. What an awesome end to a great run! Glad the night went well!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great looking haunt LewLew......Sorry to see it go dark.......


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Just fabulous! Like everyone else it's always sad to see a haunt end, but I completely understand. On a happy note, you certainly created fantastic memories for so many people! Kudos.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What a great space to use and you do it so well. Yes, skulls, tombstones, the witch hut is amazing, so much detail there. You did a wonderful job kido. congrates


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Great job on the bottomless pit. You should cough up your build secrets for that one. And the coffins are great, even down to the nail patterns. It is places like yours that sets the standard for the rest of us beginners.

Thanks for the pictures.


.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Mark is a great haunter friend and he and I have had some good times on prop builds, and just talking shop over the years. Sad to see it come to an end buddy and hoping Road's End comes back to life in some form at some point. I'll miss the drive to Edinboro each October to see it but you know we'll be talking Halloween at some point every year. What an awesome end to a great run! Glad the night went well!


I want to thank everyone for their kind comments. I cannot even begin to tell you how many great ideas and how many friends I have made through HauntForum.

None better than jdubbya. Jerry, thanks for helping me along the way and for letting me bounce some very strange ideas off you at times. Thanks for being an inspiration for me. I'm sure Road's End will be resurrected at some point.

Still working on some video.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

*Roof video*

Kind of a 'behind the scenes' view of the cemetery, haunt, and corn maze from the roof. We try and use every available amount of space to make the maze seem longer.

We cut down on our use of cornstalks and strawbales by making 'pass-throughs'. Just 2x4 runs covered with black plastic. Black lights in some and hanging body parts in others.

Plus this gives a backwards view of the cemetery.

100_0980_zpse489f9e3.mp4 Video by crawfordforester | Photobucket


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Seeing the layout from above really shows how extensive it is. I'd kill for your front yard, but then I'd have to make twenty more tombstones, in which case Mrs. dubbya would kill me.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I just rediscovered this thread. I am just amazed at everything involved with this haunt. Plus, the thread has great photographs and a cool daytime video.

I know we don't have a best of haunt forum award, but this one would have been hard to top in 2013.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

ATLfun, thank you very much! What a really nice thing to say! We really had a good time building and running our haunt for the neighborhood kids.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

This is totally awesome! The overhead view is great! you get to see everything. Great Job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Awesome haunt! Nice grass too


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you! I'm a closet grass snob.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just a completely AWESOME haunt! I hope you do bring it back to life at some point. You are a terrific talent with great insight into what is scary, without being too gruesome. You sir, are the stuff of Halloween dreams....


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Just a completely AWESOME haunt! I hope you do bring it back to life at some point. You are a terrific talent with great insight into what is scary, without being too gruesome. You sir, are the stuff of Halloween dreams....


Quite possibly the best compliment I have ever received. Thank you! I can almost guarantee that once I find a more...permanent...place, Road's End will be back. For now I will have to be content with getting jdubbya to expand!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Quite possibly the best compliment I have ever received. Thank you! I can almost guarantee that once I find a more...permanent...place, Road's End will be back. For now I will have to be content with getting jdubbya to expand!


You know it won't take a lot of convincing Mark! I need your opinion on my layout for this year and you know you've got an open invitation to haunt Eerie Manor this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

lewlew said:


> Quite possibly the best compliment I have ever received. Thank you! I can almost guarantee that once I find a more...permanent...place, Road's End will be back. For now I will have to be content with getting jdubbya to expand!


:jol:My comments were....completely sincere, and totally true. No matter what else happens...remember this...Halloween NEEDS you.... Everything you do and everything you did are the very best memories of my childhood, and every other Halloween person's memories, you encompass all of that. In your artful displays and grand designs, you are birthing the future generation of haunters....Love everything you are and everything you do.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you so much Jana. Right back atcha dear. 

With words like that...I KNOW I will be back! Your words are so true for all of us here. I can still remember the house from my childhood that had the scariest and coolest decorations. It's so FUN to be that house!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm just looking at you're haunt now and you did an awesome job!  

I hope you continue to go on and set up you're haunt every year. Sadly I can't do it due to my parents cause they're simply against Halloween and I can only set up so much decorations up every year but when I see set ups like yours it inspires me to want to me a haunter when I get my own place. Please continue to go on. I beg of you!!


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

I envy how awesome that raggedy fence is looking! It's perfect! Well done on making the presentation work for your Home Haunt!


----------

